# The Archers for Alzheimer's 2015 Spring Classic



## Jake Allen (Mar 27, 2015)

This shoot for a great cause will be held in Culloden at the Evans Farm on April 25th.
Shoot all day for one price, participate in the silent auction, have Hudson's BBQ for lunch, have a blast and enjoy fine fellowship and help support the Alzheimer's Association's Macon Chapter. 

There will be 2 courses, (one for Traditional Shooters only).

Flyer attached.

Thank you


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 27, 2015)

Hoping someone is going to let me know about setup plans.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 27, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Hoping someone is going to let me know about setup plans.



Yea me Too


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 2, 2015)

Bump bump bump.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 3, 2015)

Jeff, your post says April 24th but I think you meant the 25th as that is what's on the flier.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 3, 2015)

Al33 said:


> Jeff, your post says April 24th but I think you meant the 25th as that is what's on the flier.



You are right; nice catch. Thank you. (I fixed it).


----------



## smokeeater465 (Apr 5, 2015)

Chuck and I talked about the course set-up today. He is looking to get the areas prepped starting this week if the weather holds out.  Just give him a shout if you are going to be able to help.. This is a great cause and he has invested a lot of time already into it.  Hopefully I won't have to work on set-up day at the FD but if not I will be down there helping out.  My wife and kids love seeing their Pop and MawMaw and seeing daddy miss targets.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 14, 2015)

This is getting close. With all of this rain, the woods will be mighty nice and colorful.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 14, 2015)

Chuck, Dan, and I were setting targets yesterday, till the rain got us. Trad side is set...except for the stakes. Dan wanted to come back and locate them extre special.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 19, 2015)

With all of this rain, I hope the targets set in the bottom het caught in a privet hedge somewhere.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 19, 2015)

Jake Allen said:


> With all of this rain, I hope the targets set in the bottom het caught in a privet hedge somewhere.



Yep, those particular targets belong to Chuck. The TBG targets are on the hill and in the field.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 19, 2015)

Anyone from my area headed down for this shoot? If so please let me know so I can get a package to you for delivery. Thanks!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 22, 2015)

The schedule for Saturday.

Paul Defoor has donated a really nice back quiver for the Auction.

Thanks Paul!


----------



## Skunkhound (Apr 22, 2015)

Great host. Great course. Great cause. Can't wait.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 24, 2015)

Tomorrow morning we are on! Rain or shine.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## Skunkhound (Apr 24, 2015)

Looks like I'm coming solo if anyone from the north metro area wants to meet up and ride down. 
Shoot me a text or call if interested 
David (770)403-7764


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 24, 2015)

Jake Allen said:


> Tomorrow morning we are on! Rain or shine.
> Looking forward to it.



Oh yeah...might be a little of both.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 25, 2015)

Waiting on this line of storms to pass thru, then heading over to Bobbie and Chuck's. It broke day...then it got dark. 
Gotta go, don't want to miss out on all the "philosophy" being spoken.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 25, 2015)

Looks like you all are having great weather.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 25, 2015)

Al33 said:


> Looks like you all are having great weather.


Front passed, sun came out, didn't rain another drop.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 25, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Front passed, sun came out, didn't rain another drop.



Awesome!!!! No doubt the weather forecasters convinced  a lot of folks to stay home. Weather was nothing like what their computer models were predicting this morning at 7 a.m.  Glad it turned out nice for you guys!!!


----------



## Bubba Watson (Apr 26, 2015)

*Archers for Alzheimer's*

Hey guy's this is my very first post ever. I wanted to thank everyone for helping a "newbie" in traditional archery! I really enjoyed meeting everyone and got lots of pointers yesterday. I'm looking forward to attending other traditional archery events. A special thanks to Chuck Evans and family for hosting the event. I look forward to seeing you all again soon! Bubba


----------



## dpoole (Apr 27, 2015)

Bubba Watson said:


> Hey guy's this is my very first post ever. I wanted to thank everyone for helping a "newbie" in traditional archery! I really enjoyed meeting everyone and got lots of pointers yesterday. I'm looking forward to attending other traditional archery events. A special thanks to Chuck Evans and family for hosting the event. I look forward to seeing you all again soon! Bubba



Glad you came,May 9 come on over to SGTP


----------



## dpoole (Apr 27, 2015)

First time i ever got to shoot a swimming gator target


----------



## Bubba Watson (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah, that gator took getting stuck mighty good.  They are usually a hand full when you stick a big un . My first permit I thought a single .22 bullet between the ears was enough. When we got back to the boat landing he took it away from us for a brief period. I won't make May 9th , but I plan to come to ya'll's next shoot.

Bubba


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 28, 2015)

A fine day and shoot for a Great Cause! I am already looking forward to the 3rd Annual Archers for Alzheimer's Shoot next year.

This for Miss Bobbie:
_"Wow!!! I am speechless as Chuck and I sit here and look at the albums Tomilee Varnell put together for our Archer's for Alzheimer's event this past Saturday. 
I have so much I want to say but I am known for getting long winded.
 So, on that note, I want to say Thank you again for your support. 
I also want to give a huge thank you to Emily Bowden and Christy Touchton from our Alzheimers Macon Chapter for coming out 
Friday for setup and Saturday Emily supporting us in our efforts to advocate and be the VOICE.
 So each of you know, the support and resources are available 24/7 1-800-292-3900 with a live certified counselor, support groups, a caring closet,
 respite care, caregiver support and training available for the professional and nonprofessional caregiver, care coordination, medic alert safety in case of wondering, trials and continued research 
is why individual donors and organized charitable donors like our Archer's for Alzheimer's team whose work is aligned with the mission to eliminate 
Alzheimer's Disease and continue to provide the best care and support to those living with Alzheimer's. 
Share this with others and remember how much your support means to us and to the Alzheimer's Association. God bless and thank you again. Bobbie & Chuck"_


----------



## snakekiller (Apr 28, 2015)

I also am amazed at what miss Bobbie can get done I would like to thank everyone who came and waited out the weather, and I know a lot of people couldn't make it because of the bad weather. 
All of the traditonal and compound bow hunters who came gave big also our target sponsors were great. 
Words can't descibe how blessed we are to have such good friends we raised almost 3700$ for the Alzheimer's Association, 
and I think some more is coming in. Special thanks to Jeff,Barry,Danny,and everyone that Im forgetting God willing we will have # 3 next year.
  Thank you all again  Bobbie & Chuck


----------



## jerry russell (May 2, 2015)

Everyone should strive to make this sort of difference in this world.


----------

